# Dish 625 and Harmony 880



## starseed (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello! Trying to get my new Harmony 880 remote and Dish 625 to talk to each other. The 625 will not turn on no matter what I program the Harmony to do...running software version 4.4....somewhere there is a switch I need to adjust, but it's eluding me.

Any suggestions appreciated!
[email protected]


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Have you changed the remote address on your 625? If that isn't the case does your Harmony control any functions of your 625 or is the problem only with the power key?


----------



## starseed (Apr 9, 2006)

Changed the remote address, still no change. The Harmony will not operate the 625 even if turned on...the 625 prefers accepting RF signals to IR signals. Haven't found the way to disable the RF signals yet...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Starseed,

What I meant was have you changed the IR address of your 625? If you have you need to change it back to "1" to work with the "standard" Harmony DISH receiver files or else you will need to teach your Harmony ALL of the remote codes of the 625.


----------



## starseed (Apr 9, 2006)

Bill R said:


> Starseed,
> 
> What I meant was have you changed the IR address of your 625? If you have you need to change it back to "1" to work with the "standard" Harmony DISH receiver files or else you will need to teach your Harmony ALL of the remote codes of the 625.


Got it! Everything works...THANKS!
Starseed


----------

